# "Spy center" coming to a tabernacle near you...and your multiple wives.



## Brill (Apr 7, 2012)

NSA and spying...always gives me a chuckle. :ehh:  

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t3#/video/us/2012/04/07/nr-spy-center.cnn


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 7, 2012)

Uhm.. a little bit scary.... (for my multiple wives of course...)

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/1


----------

